# results after 1st a/p run



## maneddi (Oct 7, 2013)

after removing the foils from the fingers i had a nice little clump of mash.




after dissolving and straining i had a nice little clump of crap.




i believe my buckets were contaminated. although i washed them out they still felt slick. they had icing in them from the local deli. i believe i will wash them again with clorox before the next trial.

this is what my solution looked like after it drained thru all the crud overnight.

View attachment 1


this is what it looked like when i poured it out of the measuring cup and into a glass. should i do anything to it before i try dropping the gold? all help is appreciated. notice the yellow syrupy goo in the bottom of the measuring cup.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, you left out a lot of details like how you dissolved the gold, if you added any sulfuric, if you diluted or chilled, etc., but you should only precipitate gold from an absolutely clear solution. All of the "stuff" that is making your solution cloudy is contamination of some kind. Get rid of it before you precipitate or some of it will end up contaminating your gold.

Do a search on filtering, especially the charmin plug to get all that fine material out of your solution.

Dave


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 7, 2013)

Just as a friendly hint: All those drinking glasses and cups and beakers from the kitchen are an accident waiting for to happen.


----------



## maneddi (Oct 7, 2013)

i dissolved the gold foil with muriatic and clorox. Nothing else was added. I will be using the a/p method with clorox exclusively.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Oct 7, 2013)

Does look very cluttered where you are working....
Make some room while waiting for it to go through the charmin.


----------



## pattt (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi,
Did you wash the gold foils in clean HCL ( or let them sit for some time in clean HCL ) after the AP ?

Pat


----------



## maneddi (Oct 8, 2013)

I washed the foils 3 times in HCL and then 3 times with tap water.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 8, 2013)

Before filtering the gold chloride, add a small amount of H2SO4, this will drop any lead chloride. Usually when I get a similar result I have forgotten to add sulfuric acid and have an abundance of lead chloride.

Obviously your filter lets through too much fine particles. You can solve it in two different ways (at least).

1. Filter it again with a finer filter. Usually the crud starts to clog the filter after a while so the solution goes through slower. At a certain point it will start to produce clear filtrate. Now pour back everything in the starting vessel and filter it all again in the used filter. The result should be a clear gold chloride.

2. Drop the gold from the dirty solution, collect, and when you have enough do a second refining but now filter it well.

I'm using a mix of the two methods. I always re-refines any gold so I don't need to put a lot of filtering work into small batches. When I have enough dirty gold powder accumulated I do a second refining.

Then the question is why do you refine your gold? If it is for your self you probably want to have highest purity, but if you are only going to sell the gold to a refinery then the difference between 99% and 99.99% pure probably doesn't give you better payment. Then I would probably commit heresy when I recommend you just to drop the gold, wash and melt. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Smack (Oct 8, 2013)

Your suggesting filtering the gold powder that has been dropped from solution?


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 9, 2013)

No, only filter the gold chloride solution.

If you think on my second point, I said "...do a second refining but now filter it well".
In the second refining you do it as usual, dissolve - add sulphuric - (denox if needed) - filter - drop - wash - melt.

Göran


----------

